# BAB deal of a life time.



## Final Strut (Apr 1, 2013)

What do you think guys? I think this guy is going to starve if he is banking on a sale to buy groceries.

http://eauclaire.craigslist.org/art/3705970161.html


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2013)

Too pricey for me. On top of that it must be an optical illusion, but I can't see how there can be a 33 circumference - or 10" dia. burl on it, if it is 77" long. ???


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 1, 2013)

Impossible dreamer is the first thing that comes to mind-second is the "Very valuable walnut"


----------



## DKMD (Apr 1, 2013)

Hmmm... I'm not sure his tape and mine measure the same way. I'm certain that he's not sitting on $850 worth of ash burl!


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 1, 2013)

Yeah, he is just like the guy that has a walnut tree in his yard he wants to sell and retire to the good life on some distant beach. He needs an introduction to Five dollar Freddy. He's the guy that will only offer five dollars for what you have no matter what the real value is.


----------



## Walt (Apr 1, 2013)

Final Strut said:


> What do you think guys? I think this guy is going to starve if he is banking on a sale to buy groceries.
> 
> http://eauclaire.craigslist.org/art/3705970161.html



I think he has been smoking some of that funny stuff......lol


----------



## Flacer22 (Apr 3, 2013)

He is measuring circumference not diameter lol


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 3, 2013)

There's still no way its a 33" circumference, maybe all of them combined.... you know his price works out to be about $100 per pen blanks... sounds fair to me :)


----------



## Kevin (Apr 3, 2013)

Flacer22 said:


> He is measuring circumference not diameter lol



Exactly, but like I said . . 


Kevin said:


> ...I can't see how there can be a 33 circumference - or 10" dia. burl on it, if it is 77" long. ???



The scale doesn't work out, even with just the naked eye.


----------

